# اليكم ملخص لخطوات التصميم الانشائي لاخواني المهندسين المبتدئين



## boulder_2006 (16 أبريل 2007)

أخواني السلام عليكم

الخص لكم الخطوات مختصرة
1- اولا عند توفر الرسومات المعمارية يتم دراستها جيدا بمشاركة المعماري

2- نقوم بتوزيع الاعمدة في الاماكن المناسبة للمهندس الانشائي بالتاون مع المعماري لانه ربما يحتاج الانشائي عمود في مكان ما ولكن المعماري لا يرغب في وجوده لانه يشوه الطابع المعماري مثلا عمود في منتصف الحجرة وهدا على سبيل المثل لاغير

3- نقوم أولا بتصيم السقف ثم الكمرات ثم الاعمدة ثم القواعد لان الاحمال تنتقل من السقف ال الكمرات ثم الى الاعمدة ومنها الى القواعد

4- ولتصميم القف يجب معرفة الاحمال الحية والاحمال الميتة وتحسب حسب خطوات الكود ويجب ضرب الاحمال
في معاملات الامان ( factor ) ودلك لاعطاء المبنى اكثر امانا ونقوم بحساب الاحمال التصميمية

5- نصمم الكمرات ودلك بعد حساب الاحمال المؤثرة عليه من الاسقف

6- نصمم الاعمدة ودلك بعد حساب الاحمال المؤثر عليها من الاسقف والكمرات والحوائط

7- نصمم القواعد والسملات الارضية ودلك بعد حساب الاحمال المؤثر عليها من الاسقف والكمرات والحوائط والاعمدة

واخيرا ان شاء الله اعطيتكم فكرة ولو بسيطة على التصميم راجيا منكم الدعاء لي بالخبر


----------



## تميم مازن (17 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لمساهماتك ونرجو ارسال مثال حسابات مع الشكر


----------



## م.2006 (18 أبريل 2007)

thank for you


----------



## الفراشة (18 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (18 أبريل 2007)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## ISL (19 أبريل 2007)

جزاك اللة كل خير
بس يا ريت لو ترسل مثال واقعي


----------



## عبدالله الماضي (19 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (19 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا........


----------



## boulder_2006 (19 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على ردودكم يا أخواني وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## boulder_2006 (20 أبريل 2007)

ولكم المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## boulder_2006 (20 أبريل 2007)

ولكم المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## خالد بن سعد (21 أبريل 2007)

ممكن مثال محلول ، وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس فراس (21 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا
تحياتي..


----------



## eng_217 (21 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على الخطوات


----------



## boulder_2006 (21 أبريل 2007)

أخواني السلام عليكم
بعد التحية
ويعد اطلاعي على ردودكم الكريمة واقبال المهندسين عليها وطلب الكثيرين ضرورة وجود مثال محلول
انا اصمم بالكود الانجليزي فان وافقتو على التصميم بهدا الكود ساعدكم بمثال محلول ان شاء الله تعالى اخوكم المهندس boulder_2006


----------



## سمير الوادي (21 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
موضوعك مهم جدا وبصراحه هو مانبحث عنه من زمان 
نحن نه تم بهذا الجزء نريد منك كل يوم تعلق على فقره او خطوه من خطوات التصميم 

واول خطوه واهم خطوه هي عملية تحدييد الاعمده على الرسم المعماري ماهي الضوابط ؟؟ وهل هي بالاختيار ام لها قانون معين وكيف يتم تنسيق الاعمده عند اختلاف معماري الاول عن الارضي 

هذه نقطه مهمه جدا جدا ارجو من ال جميع الانتباه لها وهي اهم شي 

وحسب علمي من احد المهندسين الكبار ان هذه النقطه وهي اختيار النضام الانشائي للمبنى واسقاط الاعمده هو 90 بالميه من عم ل المهندس الذكي اما الباقي فهي مجرد حسابات يتم تحويلها لقسم خاص بالحساب 

نريد منك يااخي الكريم تعليمنا كيف نقوم باختيار النضام االانشائي واسقاط الاعمده 

ولك جزيل الشكر وبارك الله فيك على هذ الموضوع لانه هو زبدة مانبحث عنه 

وياليت يكون مثال مبسط لمبنى مبسط 

اخوك سمير


----------



## سبوحة (21 أبريل 2007)

شكرا ً عل الموضوع يا أخي ونكون شاكرين جداً على المثال بالكود الانجليزي.


----------



## مهندس/محمود خضر (21 أبريل 2007)

عسل بس يريت تكمل


----------



## اساسي (23 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عم دهب (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا علي الموضوع ووفقك الله


----------



## ahmad khlil (25 أبريل 2007)

والله متشكرين وارسل باي كود وكل واحد يخلي باله من المتغيرات


----------



## المهندس طارق (25 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك جدا وبارك الله فيك

_* ولكن اتمنى منك مثال بسيط مثلا فيلا صغيرة وبالحسابات والرسومات *_


----------



## civileng_amira (25 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع و على الموافقة على عمل أمثلة حسابية للتوضيح 

تمنياتى للجميع بالسعادة فى الدنيا و الأخرة


----------



## مهندس11 (26 أبريل 2007)

يسلموووووووووا يا عم

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## منى كرم (26 أبريل 2007)

عايزييييين مثال


----------



## descovery_2000 (26 أبريل 2007)

than you so much


----------



## eljumbazy143 (26 أبريل 2007)

مشكور حبيبي بس ياريت مثال صغير ومتكامل...


----------



## غدير القدومي (26 أبريل 2007)

نشكر جهود المهندس boulder راجيين بمثال توضيحي وكل ما في إضافة معلومات جديدة ومفيدة


----------



## حيدر علي خورشيد (27 أبريل 2007)

ارجو ارسال متال محلول على التصميم الانشائي


----------



## lana96 (27 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك ممكن امثلة لتصميم مبنة بسيط حسابيا


----------



## mohammed123 (27 أبريل 2007)

مشكور جدا ولكن يا ريت لو زوتها بامثله توضحيه اكثر طلب شخص


----------



## mohammed123 (27 أبريل 2007)

مشكور مره اخري ونحن في الانتظار


----------



## eljumbazy143 (29 أبريل 2007)

وينك يارجل؟؟؟
اسعفنا بأمثلتك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## boulder_2006 (29 أبريل 2007)

يا أخواني اسف جداااااااااااااااا على تأخيري 
ودلك لانشغالي في العمل 
ولكن اعدكم قريبا ان شاء الله تغالى


----------



## boulder_2006 (29 أبريل 2007)

ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## khaled_omar (30 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## المهندس طارق (30 أبريل 2007)

الله يحفظك ويكثر خيرك نبي مثال سهل وبسيط بالحسابات


----------



## يوسف مدحت (30 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مريم1 (30 أبريل 2007)

بارك اللة فيك يا اخى


----------



## TALALMSH (1 مايو 2007)

بالانتظار

وبالتوفيق


----------



## جامعة فلسطين (1 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووور أخي وبارك الله فيك
لك خالص حبي وتقديري


----------



## said443764 (1 مايو 2007)

الله يبارك فيك 
و مشكور على هالموضوع


----------



## عمروعرفات (2 مايو 2007)

تحياتي لك
د


----------



## م / علي صالح شلال (2 مايو 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## boulder_2006 (3 مايو 2007)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## الأدرعي (3 مايو 2007)

أسأل الله أن يرحمنا ( يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم )

أخوكم / الأدرعي


----------



## boulder_2006 (3 مايو 2007)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## الأدرعي (3 مايو 2007)

لا فض فوك . والله أسأل أن يجعل كل حرف بأضعاف مضاعفة من الحسنات لك ولجميع الإخوة والأخوات إنه مجيب الدعوات 


أخوكم / الأدرعي


----------



## eljumbazy143 (3 مايو 2007)

بدنا مثاااااال يازلمة...
صار لي اسبوعين انطر المثال وماحطيته

عسى المانع خيرا


----------



## boulder_2006 (4 مايو 2007)

خير ان شاء الله ولكن عندي ضغط في العمل كبير

ولكن سوف احاول في أقرب فرصة ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## bilal_izaddin (5 مايو 2007)

ارجوا ان يكون التصميم بالكود الامريكي لانه الاسهل 

مشكوووووووووووووووور على المعلومات


----------



## محمد الرهاوي (5 مايو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً ارجو ان يكون هنالك مثال سوف اقوم بتحديد الطلبات وارجو تزويدنا بالحسابات الانشائية :-


لدي سطح اخير لمبنى يرتفع ثلاثة ادوار ابعادة 8 متر *5 متر واريد ان ان اسقف ذلك السطح بمنشاءات معدنية واغطية بطبقة من صفائح القرميد ارجو ان تزودونا بالحسابات التالية :-
الاعمدة وابعادها 
الفراغات بين الدعامات الحديدية المجوفة وابعادها


----------



## boulder_2006 (10 مايو 2007)

أخواني السلام عليكم

أعتذر منكم لتأخري عليكم ولكن سوف أحاول البدء ولو على خطوات قدر امكاني ولكم التحية


----------



## boulder_2006 (11 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أقدم اليكم الدرس الاول وعلى بركة الله وببركة سيدنا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

1 - بعد توفر الخرائط والرسومات المعمارية من مساقط أفقية وقطاعات نقوم بتحديد النظام الانشائي للمبنى أو المنشأ المطلوب تصميمه فأما ان يكون


البلاطات المصمتة system a)-solid slab { slab- beam

b)-hordy type { hidden beams with short one way ribs
البلاطات ذات الاعصاب والاعصاب في الاتجاه القصير والكمرات مدفونة

c)- one way ribbed slab system carried by downstand beam
البلاطات ذات الاعصاب في اتجاه واحد والمحمولة على كمرات ساقطة

d)- two way ribbed slab { waffle shape
البلاطات ذات الاعصاب وهي في اتجاهين والمعروفة بالووفل

e)- flat slab with drop panel
البلاطات المسطحة والمعروفة بالفلات والمحمولة على drop panel

f)- flat salb without drop panel
البلاطات المسطحة والمعروفة بالفلات والمحمولة على أعمدة فقط بدون drop panel

2- تحديد الاعمدة وايجاد مواقعها وتوزيعها على الخريطة

3- معرفة اجهاد الخضوع لحديد التسليح والمعروفة steel yield stress أو Fy ومقاومة مكعب الخرسانة والمعروفة concrete cube strength أو Fcu

Fy = 340 Mpa , ( 400-460 ) Mpa حسب الحديد الموجود في كل بلد ويمكن معرفته من المصنع
Fcu = 25,30,35 MPA على حسب اختبارات المكعبات
4-	دراسة واجراء اختبارات التربة وذلك لمعرفة قاومة التربة وهل التربة ضعية ام لا ومنسوب المياه الجوفية وذلك لتحديد نوع القواعد لمعرفة نوعها وطريقة تصميمها
5-	معرفة الاحمال الحية والمعروفة LIVE LOAD أو L.L
الحمل الحي = 3 كن / م2 للمكاتب
الحمل الحي = 2.5 كن / م2 للمنازل
الحمل الحي = 5 كن / م 2 للفصول الدراسية
الحمل الحي = 5 كن / م2 للسلالم والممرات
الحمل الحي = 1.5 كن / م2 للاسقف العلوية أخر طابق التي توجد بها حركة
الحمل الحي = 0.75 كن / م2 للاسقف العلوية أخر طابق التي توجد بها حركة

ولكم المزيد في درس أخر ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## الضمير الحي (11 مايو 2007)

و الله مجهود وافر لكن و كما هو طلب جميع المهندسين نرجو إعطاء مسائل حسابية و حلولها يا ريت تبدأ بالآتي flat slab with drop panel


----------



## الضمير الحي (11 مايو 2007)

سمك السقف 25 سم و سقوط الدروب بانيل 10 سم و البحر بين الأعمدة 6.75 متر و إرتفاع الدور 5.5 متر
طبعا الأرقام دي كبيرة علشان ده مصنع اللايف لود 700 كيلو /متر مربع


----------



## المهندس امجد (11 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## abdoo_farra (11 مايو 2007)

على فكرة انت بتفهم


----------



## boulder_2006 (11 مايو 2007)

هذا من واجبي واعذروني لتأخري في الدروس:80:


----------



## eng-ali26 (12 مايو 2007)

thank u good luck


----------



## العبد الفقير (12 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذه الدروس المهمة، الرجاء التكرم بأستمرارها


----------



## eljumbazy143 (12 مايو 2007)

يارجل ماشاءالله علي...بس عيبك انك تعطينا حبة حبة

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي الكبير (12 مايو 2007)

مشكووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## stress (13 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك ورزقنا واياك العلم النافع والعمل الصالح


----------



## معماري فقط (13 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك مو ضوع جميل ولو انه في نقطة لم تعد تطبق الان وهي ان الاعمدة تكون موجوده من قبل المعماري وعلي المهندس الانشائي التاكد من صحة مواقعها فقط


----------



## نهله عماد (13 مايو 2007)

نعم شخصيا موافقه جدا 
فهي فرصه لمعرفة اوجه الأختلاف و التوافق بين الكود الأنجليزي و الكودات التي نستخدمها في بلادنا
و شكرا على الأهتمام


----------



## نهله عماد (13 مايو 2007)

ونرجوا ايضا مثالا بالصور


----------



## engramy (13 مايو 2007)

كان عندي إستفسار صغير
أنا لما بقوم بتصميم كمرة بدخل حمل الحائك معايه
هل وزن الحائط يستخدم عند تصميم الكمرات أم لا ؟؟


----------



## ابو يامين (13 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## جميل59 (13 مايو 2007)

ممكن مثال محلول بالعربي وجزاك الله خيراّ


----------



## boulder_2006 (13 مايو 2007)

أخواني الاعزاء شكرا لكم على ردودكم الكريمة واطلب من اخواني الذين يريدون مثالا محلولا فان شاء الله سوف اقدمه لكم اثناء الشرح وذلك مراعة اخوانكم المبتدئين اما بالنسبة لاخي معماري فقط فالاعمدة نعم يضعها المعماري كما شرحت سابقا ولكن بعض المعماريين وللاسف لايعرفون كيف توزيع الاعمدة وشكرا جزيلا لك للتوضيح وجزاكم اللله خيرا

أخوكم boulder_2006


----------



## boulder_2006 (17 مايو 2007)

engramy قال:


> كان عندي إستفسار صغير
> أنا لما بقوم بتصميم كمرة بدخل حمل الحائك معايه
> هل وزن الحائط يستخدم عند تصميم الكمرات أم لا ؟؟



باأخي نعم عند تصميم الكمرات يجب حساب وزن الحوائط التي فوقها وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## 7oot (17 مايو 2007)

حلو منك يا حلو 
مشكور يا مهندس


----------



## sahm_elislam (17 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الذهب النادر (18 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية يأخي على الموضوع الجيد:12:


----------



## engramy (18 مايو 2007)

boulder_2006 قال:


> أخواني السلام عليكم
> 
> الخص لكم الخطوات مختصرة
> 1- اولا عند توفر الرسومات المعمارية يتم دراستها جيدا بمشاركة المعماري
> ...





boulder_2006 قال:


> باأخي نعم عند تصميم الكمرات يجب حساب وزن الحوائط التي فوقها وشكرا جزيلا لك



الخطوة رقم 5 لم يأخذ في الإعتبار حمل الحوائط
وذكرها في الخطوة 6 عند تصميم الأعمدة فقط


----------



## boulder_2006 (18 مايو 2007)

شكرا لتوضيحك ياأخي ولكن اذا كان المبنى من دور واحد فقط فلا تحسب وزن الحوائط ويتم حساب البارادورة فقط


----------



## مهندس 81 (19 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزويلا للاخ صاحب الموضوع اني مهندس مدني ماجستير انشاءات من الجامعة التكنولوجية بغداد
اولا اخي ان لحساب الاحمال طرق متعددة فيا ريت تشرح هذة الطرق وكذلك لها علاقة بسلوك السقف كيف يكون فيا ريت اخي توضح ذلك اذا امكن وان مسالة التصميم ليست بسيطة لهذا الحد من مثال واحد تستطيع ان تصمم وامهندس المصمم يجب ان يعمل في الموقع حتى يكون لدية تصور كامل عن كل ما هو موجود من مواد وتسليح وامكانيات العمل وعلى ضوء ذلك يبدا التصميم

اخوكم من العراق


----------



## العبد الفقير (19 مايو 2007)

أريد أن أضيف أن الخيار الأول هو في إعادة التصميم هو زيادة الطول الخرساني (h or d) وليس زيادة عدد أسياخ الحديد( للتوفير الاقتصادي وللسلامة)


----------



## kerose (23 يونيو 2007)

للرفع للاهمية


----------



## seerwan (23 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## osama anter (23 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لكن نرجوارفاق امثلة...........


----------



## محمدابوشمال (23 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## firaswadi (23 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على مجهودك 
لكن عند وعند إخواناا المهندسين طلب ..
نريد مثالا واقعيا لأحد المباي السكنية في تصميمه من أوله إلى آخره حتى يفهم المهندس الجديد ما يتم عمله وما هو مطلوب منه بالضبط .. 
حتى لو كان حل يدويا وصورته ديجيتال لترفقه في المنتدى ..
وشكرا لك ..


----------



## عبدالله2006 (23 يونيو 2007)

بارك للله فيك يا صاحب الموضوع وفعلا الطريقة بالشرح حلوة بس بطيئة كثير ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مصطفى المعاصرى (23 يونيو 2007)

ممكن مثال محلول ، وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ABDULLA ZAKI (25 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك خونا وندعولك دايما بالخير وياريت تستمر علي الاقل انا اري اهم موضوع وهو اختيار النظام الانشائي وتوتوزيع الاعمدة وهل فعلا يوجد قانون مثل تقسيم مساحة المبني علي 10 والبعض يقول 11 والاخر 15 و20 ماهو الرقم الصيحيح وياريت انشوف الموضوع قريبا


----------



## سامر فواز فتوح (25 يونيو 2007)

شكرا 
تحياتي


----------



## محموداحمدبرعي (26 يونيو 2007)

:30:


boulder_2006 قال:


> أخواني السلام عليكم
> 
> الخص لكم الخطوات مختصرة
> 1- اولا عند توفر الرسومات المعمارية يتم دراستها جيدا بمشاركة المعماري
> ...



شكرا علي مساهمتك 00000داعيا الله عز وجل لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح ودوام المشاركة


----------



## ناهده (26 يونيو 2007)

مشكور ياأخي ألعزيز وارجوا ان يكون ألمثال ألمحلول قريبا ألله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## فواز العنسي (26 يونيو 2007)

*ممكن*

ممكن تضيفوا على هذا الشرح الجميل مثال تطبيقي باستخدام برنامج Staad Pro


----------



## مشاري (26 يونيو 2007)

اخى خذ وقتك المهم بالاخير عاوزين مثال بسيط من بدايت الرسومات المعمارية الى النهاية بالشرح 

مع كثرة الطلبات ادعو الله لك بان يعينك


----------



## رائد الطيار (27 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز ارجو ارسال برنامج حسابي او اي شيء اكثر تفاصيل 
ولك الشكر والتقدير :33:


----------



## عمروعرفات (6 يوليو 2007)

_السلام عليكم _
_عمرو عرفات يحييكم _
_لو سمحتو اريد معلومات كافيه _
_:55: :31: _
_// كيف ابني منزل //_
_ويسعدكم الله _
_من مصر المطلوب خطوات البناء مرفقه با الصور للتوضيح:80:_


_:1: :78: :3: _


----------



## sidra (6 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة ويكون زين لو ترسلنا مثال محلول وتوضح كيفية نقل الاحمال وكيف نحسب الاحمال الحية هل هي قيم تقديرية ؟؟؟


----------



## fahad22 (6 يوليو 2007)

thank for you thank for you thank for you thank for you


----------



## abd83 (6 يوليو 2007)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## علي عبدالله 83 (9 يوليو 2007)

جيد جيداً لكن حبذا لو قمت بأدراج مشروع صغير يتوافق مع هذه الخطوات


----------



## zhwan (9 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا مقدما .واتمى ارسال المثال


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (9 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمدابوشمال (9 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فكرى ندا (9 يوليو 2007)

شكرا أخى العزيز
بس تسلم ايدك لو تم وضع ملف bdf وفيه الموضوع
ويكون معاه أشياء من الواقع
أخوك / محمد بدر


----------



## سمة الحياة (9 يوليو 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا ارجو اعطاء منشا فعلى وموضحبة هذة الخطوات وبارك اللة فيكم وجعل هذة الاعمال فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## انجينير (12 يوليو 2007)

تعليق صغير :

5- نصمم الكمرات ودلك بعد حساب الاحمال المؤثرة عليه من الاسقف

6- نصمم الاعمدة ودلك بعد حساب الاحمال المؤثر عليها من الاسقف والكمرات والحوائط

الكمرات تحمل السقف والحوائط ومن ثم تحمل على الأعمدة 

بمعنى ان وزن الحوائط يحمل على الكمرة اولا

تحياتي


----------



## saadson (13 يوليو 2007)

مشكور يااخي الكريم .. لكن اين المثال المحلول
لان التطبيق بالمثال اعمق من الشرح ...


----------



## م ابو اياد (13 يوليو 2007)

تسلم اخوي 
توجيه ممتاز


----------



## a_gamal (13 يوليو 2007)

اخوتى نرجو الامثلة من المهندسين الذين يعملون فى مجال التصميم لو سمحتم للافادة وفقكم اللة


----------



## المهندس طارق (17 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على الدرس الاول ونتظر الدرس الثاني


----------



## eng.amani (17 يوليو 2007)

لو سمحت 

هل يختلف تصميم الابراج عن المنازل السكنيه


----------



## المهندس يوسف بدوي (21 يوليو 2007)

و الله يا ريت مثال حي مع الخطوات اللي ذكرتها و ياريت يكون المثال من تصميمك و الله يزيدك علم


----------



## engineer_85 (21 يوليو 2007)

حياك الله وشكر على المشاركة


----------



## الفقيرة إلى الله (21 يوليو 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

بارك الله لك وبارك فى عمرك وجزاك خيرا 
ونرجو لو ان هناك مثال حى بالرقام:12:


----------



## مصطفى سيد (21 يوليو 2007)

1000\100 طططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططط


----------



## مصطفى سيد (21 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله لك وبارك فى عمرك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## العبد الفقير (22 يوليو 2007)

:2:


eng.amani قال:


> لو سمحت
> 
> هل يختلف تصميم الابراج عن المنازل السكنيه



الحواب نعم قطعاً ، فمثلاً سرعة الرياح تؤخذ فس الحسبان في بناء الأبراج


----------



## zhwan (22 يوليو 2007)

ياريد او فد مثال محلول ؟وشكرا


----------



## براءة طفل (22 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله اخي الفاضل عنا كل الخير على هذا المجهود


----------



## eng.amani (22 يوليو 2007)

ايها العبد الفقير بدي اعرف اكتر عن تصميم الابراج ممكن تساعدني ؟؟


----------



## براءة طفل (23 يوليو 2007)

الصراحة اخي الفاضل الله يعينك على كثرة الطلبات بس ياريت مثال توضحي كما طلب الاخوة والاخوات الي قبلي
نرجو ان تتقبل طلبنا بكل رحابة صدر ولك الاجر ان شاء الله

بارك الله فيكــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## العبد الفقير (23 يوليو 2007)

eng.amani قال:


> ايها العبد الفقير بدي اعرف اكتر عن تصميم الابراج ممكن تساعدني ؟؟



للأسف ليس لدي معلومات كبيرة عن التصميم الإنشائي


----------



## أسماء1986 (23 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسماء1986 (23 يوليو 2007)

انا تلميذة جديدة في المجال و موضوعك افادني شكرا


----------



## عممر (25 يوليو 2007)

منوووووووووووووور


----------



## lana96 (13 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك وكما طلب الاخوة ممكن مثاللتصميم بناء بسيط ؟


----------



## eng_mohammed2 (18 أغسطس 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## بطاطا (18 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا........


----------



## كنار (18 أغسطس 2007)

ممكن مساعدتكم على تصميم الانشائى


----------



## علاء نايل (18 أغسطس 2007)

جهد مشكوررر للمبتدئين000


----------



## abou ayyoub (19 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور يا boulder_2006


----------



## ahyossery (19 أغسطس 2007)

:15: 
شكررررررررااااااا


----------



## مقاول مبتدىء (19 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا أخي و نرجو منك بتفاصيل أكثر عن تصميم المباني.:34:


----------



## الملكي (19 أغسطس 2007)

شكرررررررررررا ممتنين لك يا بش مهندس


----------



## نور الهدى مهدي (19 أغسطس 2007)

احنا منتظريك على نار:59:


----------



## نور الهدى مهدي (19 أغسطس 2007)

ان شاء الله نستمر معاكم ونصبح عضو فعال جدا:79:


----------



## الذهب النادر (19 أغسطس 2007)

اشكركم يازملائي وسوف افاجئكم بتصميم رائع لمبنى جبال عرودة


----------



## body55 (20 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير ،معلومات هامة


----------



## م/ سرور (20 أغسطس 2007)

مشكككككككككككور يا هندسسسسة


----------



## علي احمد محمد (20 أغسطس 2007)

thank for you


----------



## a_gamal (24 أغسطس 2007)

يا جماعة دى المشاركة ال138 وكلها طلبات بدون اجابة!!!!!!!!!!!!!
فين الناس ال Desiner


----------



## مهندس مكة (24 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## sameh_majeed (11 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي العزيز شكرا على ملاحضاتك الرائعه ... اتمنى من حضرتكم ان تقدموا مثال عن تصميم سقف و جسر و اعمدة مع ارفاق الجداول و المعادلات الرياضيه لان ما يصعب عمله كمصمم هو اي الجداول يتم استخدامها و اي المعادلات علما اني ارغب في تصميم العمارات السكنيه المتعدده الطوابق و استخدم الكود الامريكي و اذا في مشكله في الكود ماشي اعمل على الكود اللي ترغبه حضرتكم بس المهم اعرف الجداول المستخدمة و المعادلات الخاصه بالتصميم


----------



## نورالبغداديه (13 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الماء (17 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يسعدك في الدنيا والآخره ولاتنسى المثال


----------



## alkaser88 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

ولكم المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس تحت الانشاء (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اهم جاد (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله نعم الجزاء
نامل ارسال مثال ولو بسيط


----------



## loodi (19 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي على هذه الفكرة البسيطة عن خطوات التصميم الإنشائي


----------



## khaled.m (19 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك انا محتاج هيك مواضيع لاني مهندس مبتدئ 

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمود السيف (19 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على طرح هذا الموضوع والذي من الواضح انه يشغل بال الكثير من المهندسين ولدي طلب اضيفه الى طلب الاعضاء ( تزويد بمثال ) اطلب من العضو العزيز او اي عضو اخر توضيح كيف يتم نقل الاحمال؟؟؟؟؟ من السقف الى العتبات (الكمرات) ومنها الى الاعمده والى قواعد الاساسات 
ولكم مني كل الشكر


----------



## abood77 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووور جدا 
الله يعطيك ألعافيه


----------



## وليد الثرواني (20 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## رانيا زيتوني (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أتمنى التزود بمثال محلول بأسرع وقت مع وضع البرامج المساعدة في الحساب وفقا للكود البريطاني


----------



## كثبان (20 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلا لك . ونتمنى ان يكون هناك مثال محلول


----------



## ابوزيد الفهداوي (20 أكتوبر 2007)

بعد الاطلاع على الموضوع اعلاه تبين
انك من المهندسين المبتدئين جدا وارجو لك الاطلاع اكثر لكي تفيد نفسك اولا ثم تفيد الاخرين


----------



## hardyheart (20 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا أخي الكريم وأنا أوافقك على استخدام الكود الأنجليزي. في انتظار جديدك .


----------



## م اسلام سلطان (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو قاسم (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرأ كثير أخى العزيز
لكن نفسى أسأل عن شى مهندس عربى عندو جرأة يكون مصصم شى فيلا أو مبنى صغير ويضيفة هون كمثال للستفادة منه
وشكرأ


----------



## وليد ربيع (5 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور علي جهودك


----------



## سيد طه محمد (5 نوفمبر 2007)

منتظرين منك مثال لتصميم مشروع كامل لفارغ الصبر
و ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبد القادر نور (5 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بادئا ذي بدئ اود معرفة كيفية وضع الحمولات على الروافد او العوارض او الكمرات الدائرية والمائلة على مستوى السطح xy اود شرحا مفصلا وشكرا جزيلا.


----------



## وليد ربيع (5 نوفمبر 2007)

جوزيتم الخير كله


----------



## سمير الوادي (5 نوفمبر 2007)

يبدوا ان الاخ صاحب الموضوع لا يملك مثال 
وهو مشكور اولا واخرا وليس عليه لوم 

ولكن اللوم على الاخوان المهندسين الفطاحله الموجودين في المنتدى 

فمع كثرة طلب اخوانكم المبتدأين مثالا ولو بسيط جدا جدا لغرفتين وصاله فقط لم يتم التجاوب معهم ولا اعلم مالسبب 

على العموم انا اعتبر هذا المنتدى لدرجة الدكتوراه فمافوق وليس لنا نحن المبتدأين اي مجال هنا ولا احد فاضي يرد علينا 

اشكر لكم مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق

بداية النجاح الاعتراف بالفشل


----------



## samersss (6 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بامكاننا ان نبدا من هنا 
يوجد بالمرفقات ملف معماري لمبنى صغير 
فليبدا كل منا باقتراح اماكن الاعمدة المناسبة والكمرات ونناقشها سويا 
ولنفرض انه مكون من 6 طوابق مثلا

مع تحياتي 
سامر


----------



## خالد النمر (11 مارس 2008)

شكرا على المشاركة المفيدة ...
​_م. خالد النمـــــــــر_​


----------



## الوردي (11 مارس 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً


----------



## الوردي (11 مارس 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررراً وياريت يا اخوية ترسلنة المثال بسرعة


----------



## بابلغيث (11 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك ونتمنا لك التوفيق


----------



## allambm (11 مارس 2008)

معلومات بسيطة لكن قيمة
مشكووووووور


----------



## boulder_2006 (12 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم أخواني أخواتي المهندسين

بعد طول غياب نتيجة إنشغالي بالعمل إن شاء الله حنرجع لكم 


وبعد إطلاعي على ردودكم الكريمة سأكمل مشواري بإذن الله تعالى


وانتظروني قريبا


----------



## خالد النمر (12 مارس 2008)

يا اخي لو سمحت مثال كامل وبسيط ... وشرح لكامل التفاصيل حتى الصغيرة منه للافادة 

_م. خالد النمـــــــــر_​


----------



## خالد النمر (12 مارس 2008)

وشكرا للمجهود الرائع والمفيد ....

_م. خالد النمـــــــــر_​


----------



## م محمود يسن (13 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (13 مارس 2008)

مثال واحد تفصيلي لو تكرمت اخي الفاضل سنكون ممنونين منك


----------



## ريان (14 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم :
جزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## م محسن (14 مارس 2008)

باااارك الله فيك


----------



## م محسن (14 مارس 2008)

بااااارك الله فيك


----------



## sho7ta2003 (14 مارس 2008)

النقطة رقم 7 غير دقيقة لان السملات ليس لها علاقة الا بمبانى الدور الارضى
مع التحية


----------



## رجب صالح (14 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الكريم يا اخي


----------



## صالح سعيد صالح (20 مارس 2008)

مشكوووورر يا اخي على الجهود


----------



## mghprial (21 مارس 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## EMAD EL*ROKH (21 مارس 2008)

شكرا 
boulder_2006






اود التنبيه ان اول واهم عملية فى التصميم هى اختيار النظام الانشائى (STATICAL SYSTEM) 
والذى يشمل :ـ

1-اختيار اماكن االاعمدة ــSUPPORTSـ وجدران القص SHEAR WALLS
2-اختيار النظام الانشائى المناسب للاسقف SLABS
بمعنى 
هل البلاطة الخاصة بالدور SOLID SLAB ::: FLAT SLAB:: HOLLOW 
3-تحديد نوع الاساس المناسب على حسب نوع التربة 

:::
قد يختلف النظام الانشائى من مهندس لاخر :::
(مع مراعاة ان الفرق بين المهندس والدخلاء على هذه المهنة شيئان : 
ECONOMY&SAFTY


----------



## ياسر الحطاب (22 مارس 2008)

thank you 
good information.


----------



## حلمى محمد جمال (22 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## محمود محمد المدني (22 مارس 2008)

ممكن مثال حسابي وشكرا


----------



## mohammed omar (23 مارس 2008)

ارجو منكم التجاوب في ارسال مثال تفصيلي


----------



## نورس الطائي (23 مارس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسن البردويل (23 مارس 2008)

شكراً أخي ........... و بانتظار المثال المحلول إن شاء الله


----------



## طه المدني (23 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
:56:


----------



## عبدالله مطيع (29 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيل يا م/عماد


----------



## المهندس_95_2007 (29 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابداع (30 يوليو 2008)

*حول منهجية التصميم الانشائي*

اخي الحبيب شكرا لمجهودك
فالموضوع مهم جدا وانا اسميه (منهجية التصميم الانشائي)
ويمكن ان نصيغ هذه المنهجية عبر وضع السؤال التالي :
ما هي المعلومات المطلوب توفرها عن الموقع،مواد البناء،الهيكل الانشائي ؟
ثم كيف ابدأ بالتصميم ؟
الموضوع مهم وارجو الاستمرار في طرح التساؤلات ثم الاجابة الى ان نصل الى صياغة منهجية واضحة للتصميم الانشائي
ولكم جزيل الشكر
المهندس المدني محمد جاسم :16:


----------



## عاشق حيفا (30 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي .....لكن هناك يجب ان يكون خطوة تصميم السقف قبل الكمرات


----------



## عدنان الكسجي (30 يوليو 2008)

مرحبا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يعني بصراحة انا اول ماشفت المشاركة قلت خلص انحلت مشكلتي ولكن الاعضاء تعبه وهم يطالبون بمثال واقعي ايش هاد.................
بدنا 
مثاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال
مثاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال
مثاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال
مثااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال


----------



## ابداع (30 يوليو 2008)

اوافق
بوركت


----------



## فاضل الفتلاوي (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## احمد ياسمين (30 يوليو 2008)

أخي الكريم اذا وجد لديك برنامج تصميمي بسيط يرجى ارساله مع الشكر


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك على الشرح


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (30 يوليو 2008)

بس ياريت لو البرامج تابعه للشرح


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (30 يوليو 2008)

ياريت برامج لتصميم الكبارى


----------



## ابداع (30 يوليو 2008)

اشهر برنامج لحد الان staad pro
انصحكم به
م.محمد جاسم


----------



## السيد يوسف (30 يوليو 2008)

شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## kokowawa60 (30 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخوانى الاحباء
بدات منذ فترة بعمل وتجميع مجموعة من البرامج تخدم المهندس المدنى وجمعتها فى مجموعة تحت مسمى CIVIL 2008
وصدر من هذة المجموعة ثلاث اصدارات واردت وضع روابط تلك الموسوعة هنا لفائدة الاخوة 
اسالكم الدعاء فقط
اخوكم م.ايهاب
واليكم بعض صور تلك الاصدارات

































الاصدار الاول من الرابط التالى
http://www.damasgate.com/vb/t101853.html
الاصدار الثانى من الرابط التالى
http://www.damasgate.com/vb/t104871.html
الاصدار الثاث من الرابط التالى
http://www.damasgate.com/vb/t108020.html
والحمد لله تم الانتهاء من الاصدار الرابع لتلك الموسوعة والاعلان لها على الرابط التالى
http://www.damasgate.com/vb/t112801.html
عرض فيديو تقديمى يبين برامج الاصدارة الرابعة للبرنامج
http://www.damasgate.com/vb/t113485.html
وان شاء الله سيتم عمل دورة تصميم من الصفر باستخدام البرامج الموجودة بالاسطوانة


----------



## السَّبنتى (4 أغسطس 2008)

*شكر و عرفان*

:84::84::84:
جزاك الله خيرا
و أثابك على جهدك أجرا
و وفقك لطاعته و صرفك عن معصيته

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورر
:7::7::7:​


----------



## step6 (4 أغسطس 2008)

نزلت البرنامج طلب كلمة سر


----------



## اياد صالح (11 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراا جزيلااااااااا


----------



## أيمن الساعدي (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا أخي ونطب منك الإستمرار


----------



## زوروم (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## تميم مازن (12 سبتمبر 2008)

i agree ...thank you


----------



## أحمد كنين (14 سبتمبر 2008)

حقيقة قد أكون اطلعت على معظم ردود الزملاء ... لكن كلهم يريدون مثالا بالارقام . . هل الزملاء لم يقوموا بتصميم أي مشاريع فى الجامعة ؟؟ حقيقة هذه المساحة قد تكون لتثبيت المفاهيم التصميمة فيا أخوتى المهندس /سامر المشرف عرض عليكم تصميم معماري وطلب المشاركة باقتراحات لاختيار التظام الانشائي .. اذا يجب علينا نحن كطالبين للمعرفة البدء فى عرض أفكارنا وستجد التصحيح من بعضنا فانا ارى ان نبدأ بهذا المثال ونقوم معا بعمليات التصميم ولايهم نوع البرنامج أو الكود الذي سيستخدم فى التصميم فالمهم الفكرة وياحبذا لو استخددمت فيها برامج مختلفة لكي نقوم بمقارنة النتائج المتحصل عليها ... فهلا بدأنا أخوتى....


----------



## أحمد كنين (14 سبتمبر 2008)

فيما يلي أرفق مقترحي بخصوص توزيع الاعمدة واختيار النظام الانشائي حسب التصميم المعماري المرفق من قبل المهندس سامر ... المقترح يقوم على اختيار نظام 
Slab with Beam أرجو المعاينة والتعديل من الزملاء والاخ سامر لو تكرمت يمكن ان تضع ارتفاع الطابق ..


----------



## خلود عطية محمد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع بسيط و لكنه هام جدا" لأي مهندس مبتدئ
الشكر الجزيل للزميل boulder


----------



## محمود لاستيس (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير بس ما تبخلش علينا باى حاجة خاصة بموضوع التصميم خاصة الامثلة المحلولة


----------



## سمير نعيم (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ايليا (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لمساهماتك


----------



## مشمش لاف (15 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر علي مجهودك


----------



## عادل الفيصل (15 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا و الى المزيد وفقك الله


----------



## شريف اشرف حسين (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ALAHASAN (17 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## احمدالباشاوي (17 سبتمبر 2008)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

